# Uber has a never-ending stream of driver sexual assaults



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://wfla.com/2017/12/09/florida-uber-driver-charged-with-sexual-assault-of-passenger/
*Orlando Uber driver charged with sexual assault of passenger*
*







*

ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) - A Florida Uber driver is facing charges that he sexually assaulted a drunken passenger.

The Orlando Sentinel reports that 38-year-old Jorge Alberto Antunez Quintero was charged this week with sexual battery after an investigation into the alleged May 21 attack.

The victim told Orlando police she had requested an Uber ride to a hotel. She said she felt fine but suddenly lost consciousness.

Antunez Quintero told investigators the woman asked him to pull over because she felt sick. He said she pulled up her dress and he noticed she wasn't wearing underwear. He told them he took that as a sign she wanted sex.

He says he took her to a hotel room and undressed. He said he got on top of her but stopped because he is married.

The victim says she woke up and he told her she was dreaming.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> The victim says she woke up and he told her she was dreaming.


Every woman's dream is to be sexually assaulted by an Uber driver. Usually when a Latino is referred to by having 4 names that's an indication of only having a "Green" card and not being a citizen. But I'm sure that the thorough background check by Uber proved Mr. Quintero to be an upstanding 1st class immigrant. Uber on America!!!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Every woman's dream is to be sexually assaulted by an Uber driver. Usually when a Latino is referred to by having 4 names that's an indication of only having a "Green" card and not being a citizen. But I'm sure that the thorough background check by Uber proved Mr. Quintero to be an upstanding 1st class immigrant. Uber on America!!!


Uber has no lack of excuses when it comes to thier background checks. I think they just love being sued.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has no lack of excuses when it comes to thier background checks. I think they just love being sued.


Mostly likely they have done a cost benefit analysis and figured the damages and costs of getting sued are cheaper than more thoroughly screening drivers.

So this is an intentional risk they knowingly take in the hopes that they profit from it more than they pay for it.

It happens all the time. It's the same dance with different performers. It works like this example of the Ford Pinto:

During production, Ford engineers discovered a major flaw in the car's design. In rear-end crash tests, the Pinto's fuel system would rupture extremely easily. Despite this hazardous defect, Ford officials decided to manufacture the car anyway.

Safety proved not to be a major concern in the development process. The development specifications for the Pinto were that it _"was not to weigh an ounce over 2,000 pounds_ _and not cost a cent over $2,000."

*The financial analysis that Ford conducted on the Pinto concluded that it was not cost-efficient to add an $11 per car cost in order to correct the flaw. *

Benefits derived from spending this amount of money were estimated to be $49.5 million. This estimate assumed that each death, which could be avoided, *would be worth $200,000*, that each major burn injury that could be avoided would be worth $67,000 and that an average repair cost of $700 per car involved in a rear end accident would be avoided. It further assumed that there would be 2,100 burned vehicles, 180 serious burn injuries, and 180 burn deaths in making this calculation. When the unit cost was spread out over the number of cars and light trucks which would be affected by the design change, at a cost of $11 per vehicle, the cost was calculated to be $137 million, much greater then the $49.5 million benefit.

https://jamesptaylor.wordpress.com/2007/12/15/the-ford-pinto-and-the-price-of-life/_


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

here is the actual article that the above article basically leaves everything out that's relevant

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/crime/os-uber-sexual-battery-kidnapping-20171208-story.html


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Thats a bad hombre


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes, never ending is right. Now we have another case in Dallas. This guy was already in an investigation for something else while this happened.

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cou...-woman-sues-uber-dallas-driver-accused-raping

An elderly Tarrant County woman who told police an Uber driver raped her before dropping her off in October is suing the San Francisco company and the Dallas driver for more than $1 million.

Hashem Ramezanpour, 40, is wanted on a charge of aggravated sexual assault. Fort Worth police said he may have fled the country. He is a citizen of Iran, according to court records.

ADVERTISING

inRead invented by Teads








Hashem Ramezanpour 
(Fort Worth Police Department)
The 77-year-old woman -- identified in court records only as "Jane Doe" -- said in a lawsuit filed Thursday in Dallas that one of her sons used the Uber app on Oct. 22 to get her a ride from her friend's home back to her house.

Ramezanpour picked up the woman in his white 2016 Honda Civic. But instead of driving her home, Ramezanpour took the woman to a secluded wooded area, where he "viciously beat and raped her," according to the suit.

The woman's complaint alleges that lab tests confirmed Ramezanpour as her attacker.

"When Uber placed unsuspecting women such as Mrs. Doe, alone inside Hashem Ramezanpour's vehicle, it was like locking visitors at a zoo inside a hungry tiger's cage," the lawsuit reads.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

These sexual assaults could result in a new service. For x dollars more, Uber could offer a ride with a guarantee of no rape.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber has a policy of not paying drivers their fair wage. Uber drivers have a policy of showing their middle finger to Uber when it come to acceptance rate and such.
Pay up Uber. We don’t care about you and will talk [email protected] if approached by a tv station news crew. Lyft is not much better.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Somebody asked me why Uber drivers seems to come up in the news with the words rape a lot. "Well, Timmy when you hire anybody based on a car and never met the person and required no classes or screening of the individual. This is what you get. Also when you don't have a video recording device in said vehicle its going to happen a lot." Also didn't you mother warn you never to get into a car with a stranger


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is what my female pax fear, the endless string of sexual assaults.

Many female pax get in my cab and snap a pic of my hack license which includes my photograph. It's not a pretty picture, but they are covering their ass in case something happens.
Everyone should want to be fully licensed.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

...And......here we go again:
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/gwi...with-rape-of-16-year-old-police-say/664055016








*Uber driver charged with rape of 16-year-old, police say*


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://wfla.com/2017/12/09/florida-uber-driver-charged-with-sexual-assault-of-passenger/
> *Orlando Uber driver charged with sexual assault of passenger*
> *
> 
> ...


It Appears that immigrants and minorities are involved in the majority of the assaults. I would think uber has looked at this fact and is doing something to resolve the problem.

A few months ago a female rider told me that she rides on a corporate Uber account. I will leave out the name, but they are very big. After a number of problems with drivers, nationwide, the company suggested that female riders not accept rides with minorities or foreigners of the male persuasion. Hmmm


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> These sexual assaults could result in a new service. For x dollars more, Uber could offer a ride with a guarantee of no rape.


I thought that was what the "safe rides " fee was??
Oh wait that's right... they had to legally change that to the booking fee.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes. Guess what? There's visibility because there is TRACEABILITY! What victim is going to take the time to get the license plate, medallion number, name, etc from a cabbie???

Oh, and the NYC Transportation Bomber was a HACK.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimS said:


> Yes. Guess what? There's visibility because there is TRACEABILITY! What victim is going to take the time to get the license plate, medallion number, name, etc from a cabbie???
> 
> Oh, and the NYC Transportation Bomber was a HACK.


You don't NEED all that to go after a cabbie.

Just pay with a credit card and BOOM... lighting focus on which car/driver it is.

Here in Orlandoish all the taxis are required to have a vehicle# displayed inside and outside of the car.

So the taxis i drive...

Liscense plate if you can catch it.

text with the vehicle # (if you phoned in)

Vehicle number inside/outside the car

Receipts on demand (with vehicle/driver ID #)

driver name/City badge MUST be on display on person or in the vehicle.

Tracking a taxi is easier than you would think.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Once you call a cab through the ICabbi system, the job is recorded on a database INCLUDING THE VIDEO OF THE TWO WAY WINDOW CAM FOR 72 HOURS.
The rest of the data is forever, but pax have 3 days to get the video retrieved and saved and reviewed.
#BetterThanUber


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You don't NEED all that to go after a cabbie.
> 
> Just pay with a credit card and BOOM... lighting focus on which car/driver it is.
> 
> ...


Taxi's don't require CC. And I doubt that he'll be swiping your card after he rapes you. Yes, after being assaulted, young 16 year olds will be looking for that license plate and/or vehicle ID #. Sheesh.

EVERY Uber/Lyft ride - properly executed - will have GPS tracking (evidence) and identification information for both the requestor and the driver. How can this possibly be more unsafe than what is being offered in the legacy system?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> Taxi's don't require CC. And I doubt that he'll be swiping your card after he rapes you. Yes, after being assaulted, young 16 year olds will be looking for that license plate and/or vehicle ID #. Sheesh.
> 
> EVERY Uber/Lyft ride - properly executed - will have GPS tracking (evidence) and identification information for both the requestor and the driver. How can this possibly be more unsafe than what is being offered in the legacy system?


Taxis don't pick up 16 year olds.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimS said:


> Taxi's don't require CC.


Depends on the city...

NYC?
Yes

Orlando?

Yes

London?

Yes

washington DC?

Yes

Boston, San Francisco, Chicago?

Yes,yes,yes

So it depends on the city... (and everywhere else the company)

When i did my podunk 1 man operation even I took credit.

It's probobly harder to find a company that doesn't than does...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> ...And......here we go again:
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/gwi...with-rape-of-16-year-old-police-say/664055016
> 
> 
> ...


Good grief. How many people failed this 16 year old and not just that night? Actually getting served at that bar and then raped by a degenerate old enough to be her grandfather. It is a shame her wake up call had to be so gruesome and nightmarish. I hope the bar gets theirs as well. Typically cut-and-paste response by Uber. It will only change when riders decide to "permanently remove" the app from their phones. Too addicted to the cheap rides though.

As for Mr. Jorge Alberto Antunez Quintero... I hope when he goes to take a shower in prison, the guy(s) who jump him say they thought he was wanting sex. Only it won't be a dream, just a nightmare, Jorge. Vaya con dios pendejo!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Age of consent in GA? 

16


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

someone got a one star


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> These sexual assaults could result in a new service. For x dollars more, Uber could offer a ride with a guarantee of no rape.


That's just....WRONG.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

ok that one about Ramezanpour isn't funny at all , the first story about the guy undressing and then stopping because he was married, after seeing her passed out with no panties kind of had a happy ending. I'm not sure that is exactly a crime if she was passed out, it was kind of a good samaritan thing up until him undressing. what's he supposed to do, leave here there unconscious?



TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is what my female pax fear, the endless string of sexual assaults.
> 
> Many female pax get in my cab and snap a pic of my hack license which includes my photograph. It's not a pretty picture, but they are covering their ass in case something happens.
> Everyone should want to be fully licensed.


yeah that moment of awkward silence followed by the panic attack and realization you are probably a rapist, and then the 1 star and comment that they felt unsafe


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

could this have something to do with why there's no attractive female uber drivers?

seriously, if this was 1960's Sweden, there would be gorgeous blondes coming to pick is up so they could have sex with us. why doesn't everyone want this?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Betasgetonestarfrmbtches said:


> ok that one about Ramezanpour isn't funny at all , the first story about the guy undressing and then stopping because he was married, after seeing her passed out with no panties kind of had a happy ending. I'm not sure that is exactly a crime if she was passed out, it was kind of a good samaritan thing up until him undressing. what's he supposed to do, leave here there unconscious?
> 
> yeah that moment of awkward silence followed by the panic attack and realization you are probably a rapist, and then the 1 star and comment that they felt unsafe


Um yeah sure troll!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Uber is nothing compared to the taxi industry.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Uber is nothing compared to the taxi industry.


Google "mears Taxi Rape" and see what you find

You have to go back to 2004,

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2004-12-05/news/0412050132_1_mears-sparling-driver

It was a female driver who was sexually assaulted. So the ONE case i found? the driver was a victim.

Now we look at uber/lyft in JUST Orlando-ish...

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/u...-assault-of-passenger-orange-county-jail-says
december 9th 2017

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/u...raping-14-year-old-girl-arrested-deputies-say
May 12th 2017

http://www.wftv.com/news/local/uber...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
June 29th 2016

https://www.dailydot.com/crime/uber-driver-faces-sexual-battery-charges/
September 25th 2014

What was I able to find about taxi drivers commiting rape in Orlando?

A cab driver in Orange county California by the name of Orlando Bruce Bosley committing rape In California.

The evidence of uber being less Rapey than taxis?

Well at least in Orlando that's not the case... not at all..

In Orlando you are infinity more likely to be raped by an uber/lyft driver than a taxi driver it seems.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Google "mears Taxi Rape" and see what you find
> 
> You have to go back to 2004,
> 
> ...


Because mears is the only cab company in exsistance.

Unfortunately, the taxi industry isn't like the sitcom. It has been rife with rape over the years. Far more than Uber.

This was hashed out with chicabby years ago. You should look that thread up, if they didn't delete it. Or just do some honest research.

Now, I could leave out the fact that taxis have been around far longer than Uber, and be just like you.

But then again, that fact should simply go with out saying.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Depends on the city...
> 
> NYC?
> Yes
> ...


I think taxi drivers have poor reading comprehension. I never said that taxis have to accept credit cards. I said you don't have to pay by credit card when you take a taxi, no matter what city you are in.

EVERY properly requested uber ride is tracked.



Red Leader said:


> Age of consent in GA?
> 
> 16


Rape is not consent, you sick f***.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Because mears is the only cab company in exsistance.
> 
> Unfortunately, the taxi industry isn't like the sitcom. It has been rife with rape over the years. Far more than Uber.
> 
> ...


Site your sources. Sure there's taxi rapists and murderers, but rideshare takes the cake:
http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Site your sources. Sure there's taxi rapists and murderers, but rideshare takes the cake:
> http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


Rideshare takes the cake because it's so easily tracked, ergo, better at catching the perp and putting them away.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Because mears is the only cab company in exsistance.
> 
> Unfortunately, the taxi industry isn't like the sitcom. It has been rife with rape over the years. Far more than Uber.
> 
> ...


It's called a Case study...
I used Orlandoish area as a case study.

With an extra decade of back history on the taxi side I have no instances of rape making the news for taxis in the area. You can bet anything the taxi lobby is no better at covering up the media than Uber is.

Between 2014 and present we have a long string of events with fluber compared to literally nada with taxis in the area.

I didn't include all the rapes, groping etc. that went on everywhere in the world, just those in Orlandoish.

Kissimmee/Osceola county is orlandoish. Disney straddles Orange/Osceola county. There's a lot of WDW hotels and restaurants in Osceola county.

I did searches for both Mears taxi and Orlando taxi and I included the closest relevant searches.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

And we can add another to the never ending list:
*'Drunk' Uber passenger, 22, 'who passed out alone in the back of a taxi after a night-out in London woke to find the driver sexually assaulting her'*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...allegedly-sexually-assaulted-Uber-driver.html
Everyone should have a dashcam, period!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's called a Case study...
> I used Orlandoish area as a case study.
> 
> With an extra decade of back history on the taxi side I have no instances of rape making the news for taxis in the area. You can bet anything the taxi lobby is no better at covering up the media than Uber is.
> ...


Well, at least you admit you haven't actually reasearched the subject in any meaningful way.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Site your sources. Sure there's taxi rapists and murderers, but rideshare takes the cake:
> http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


Or, you can simply do an honest google search and find the answers yourself.

I know you're a taxi driver and it stings your pride a little that these things are true. But no one is accusing You of any criminal activity. You shouldn't take it personally.



JimS said:


> I think taxi drivers have poor reading comprehension. I never said that taxis have to accept credit cards. I said you don't have to pay by credit card when you take a taxi, no matter what city you are in.
> 
> EVERY properly requested uber ride is tracked.
> 
> Rape is not consent, you sick f***.


Never said it was, you dumb ****.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

JimS said:


> Yes. Guess what? There's visibility because there is TRACEABILITY! What victim is going to take the time to get the license plate, medallion number, name, etc from a cabbie???
> 
> Oh, and the NYC Transportation Bomber was a HACK.


Might be old but I just wanted to correct you and say he was an Uber driver. Not a taxi driver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Well, at least you admit you haven't actually reasearched the subject in any meaningful way.
> 
> Or, you can simply do an honest google search and find the answers yourself.
> 
> ...


Of course I know that there are taxi rapes and murders.
Apparently you never learned the rules of engagement in debate (or how to build a thesis)...
You back your statements with researched facts.
Sad that a cabbie knows more about the lettered world of academia than you.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Of course I know that there are taxi rapes and murders.
> Apparently you never learned the rules of engagement in debate (or how to build a thesis)...
> You back your statements with researched facts.
> Sad that a cabbie knows more about the lettered world of academia than you.


Or more like ...sad that a cabbie got caught and schooled while trying to be disingenuous.

But that's nothing new. There's a reason cab drivers have the reputations they do.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> Or more like ...sad that a cabbie got caught and schooled while trying to be disingenuous.
> 
> But that's nothing new. There's a reason cab drivers have the reputations they do.


You didn't school anyone. When asked to back up your facts you changed the topic.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

So do taxi companies, but since they are many and small, they don't get the attention. Uber is big, and in any block of 400,000 people, whatever the type, you are going to find a number of assualts. It's mathematical probability, that's all.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Demon said:


> You didn't school anyone. When asked to back up your facts you changed the topic.


Nope. My statements were clear. Trying to ignore historical facts just make you look desperate and ignorant.

But that's ok. Not much more was expected of you.



Oscar Levant said:


> So do taxi companies, but since they are many and small, they don't get the attention. Uber is big, and in any block of 400,000 people, whatever the type, you are going to find a number of assualts. It's mathematical probability, that's all.


There used to be a banner ad on this site. It was called Taxi Facts. I figured Uber owned it because it would document crimes committed by cab drivers.

It got so bad that the mods would ban anyone who quoted it. Drove the cab drivers nuts.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> Nope. My statements were clear. Trying to ignore historical facts just make you look desperate and ignorant.
> 
> But that's ok. Not much more was expected of you.
> 
> ...


Where are these historical facts you keep referring to?

No one is saying that taxi drivers didn't commit crimes.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Demon said:


> Where are these historical facts you keep referring to?
> 
> No one is saying that taxi drivers didn't commit crimes.


Google is your friend. Feel free to do some research. Your results will tell us how honest you are.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Boys make statements without backing data.
Men link data.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Any driver who doesn't invest in a dashcam is a fool.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Might be old but I just wanted to correct you and say he was an Uber driver. Not a taxi driver.


That was exactly my point. He was caught because he was traceable. Uber drivers are singled out because they are caught. Taxi drivers are NOT any better, they just don't get caught as often because identifying them is much more difficult.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

JimS said:


> That was exactly my point. He was caught because he was traceable. Uber drivers are singled out because they are caught. Taxi drivers are NOT any better, they just don't get caught as often because identifying them is much more difficult.


But you said "hack"

Anyway... in NYC you can catch a yellow cab driver just as easily.. all you need is the plate number and that's it.

I've had a situation where I got into it with my Uber driver(didn't want to pick me up because I wasn't a good enough fare) and when I messaged Uber they didn't supply me with the info until I got the TLC involved.

And what do you mean caught? Like all these rapes happening in Uber's? So like you mean there's a insane amount of unsolved rapes happening in cabs? Do you have proof of this?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> But you said "hack"
> 
> Anyway... in NYC you can catch a yellow cab driver just as easily.. all you need is the plate number and that's it.
> 
> ...


But you can get the data if you need it. And, no, catching a plate number is not as easy as already having the data on your phone, on your Uber account, etc. What if you don't have a pen? Sheesh - I can't believe people are actually arguing that it's just as simple to find a cabbie as it is to know who your last Uber driver was. Yes, I'm sure you're right. Women getting attacked should have the mindset to commit to memory a license plate number or a medallion number while it's speeding away.

And, no, no proof - because taxi drivers are a lot more (not completely) anonymous, therefore, I hypothesize that it is grossly underreported.

Finally, Akayed Ullah, the stupid NYC bomber wanna be, was not an Uber driver. "Ullah was a licensed cab driver from March 2012 to March 2015" though Yellow, Uber, Lyft all agree he didn't work for them: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/12/1...ion-suspect-what-know-about-akayed-ullah.html


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

JimS said:


> But you can get the data if you need it. And, no, catching a plate number is not as easy as already having the data on your phone, on your Uber account, etc. What if you don't have a pen? Sheesh - I can't believe people are actually arguing that it's just as simple to find a cabbie as it is to know who your last Uber driver was. Yes, I'm sure you're right. Women getting attacked should have the mindset to commit to memory a license plate number or a medallion number while it's speeding away.
> 
> And, no, no proof - because taxi drivers are a lot more (not completely) anonymous, therefore, I hypothesize that it is grossly underreported.
> 
> Finally, Akayed Ullah, the stupid NYC bomber wanna be, was not an Uber driver. "Ullah was a licensed cab driver from March 2012 to March 2015" though Yellow, Uber, Lyft all agree he didn't work for them: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/12/1...ion-suspect-what-know-about-akayed-ullah.html


I love how people play stupid when it benefits them.

You get high tech and call cars with your phone at the click of a button but if you need to take down 4 letters and numbers for a cab all the sudden you need to walk around with a pen and pad... that's what notepad on your phone is for.

That aside.. you can hail cabs with taxi apps.

THAT aside.. you really believe Uber on that? Everything Uber has lied about and now you're gonna choose to believe them?

Don't you find it weird that he got his TLC license the same time Uber came into NYC?

Don't you find it weird that the TLC keeps track of what bases cars are registered to and can find what drivers work at which base because drivers must have a base to operate.. but this happens and all the sudden the TLC doesn't keep track of who's registered to what base?

End of the day you do have bad cab drivers but the difference is they drive for a living... Uber drivers just need to download an app. A driver who goes through the process of investing into buying a taxi medallion would more likely be cautious of breaking the law compared to a guy who got bored one weekend and downloaded an app to work as a taxi driver.. and that's not even debatable.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> I love how people play stupid when it benefits them.
> 
> You get high tech and call cars with your phone at the click of a button but if you need to take down 4 letters and numbers for a cab all the sudden you need to walk around with a pen and pad... that's what notepad on your phone is for.


Do you actually use Uber? Do you know how the app works? You put in a request, put in the destination, then you forget about it. You don't pull your phone out of your pocket immediately following an assault and determine who it was that attacked you. You make your way to a friendly place and eventually show your phone to a cop and say "THAT POS ATTACKED ME!"

So... Because Uber lies, you can definitively tell me he drove for them? LOL


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> Do you actually use Uber? Do you know how the app works? You put in a request, put in the destination, then you forget about it. You don't pull your phone out of your pocket immediately following an assault and determine who it was that attacked you. You make your way to a friendly place and eventually show your phone to a cop and say "THAT POS ATTACKED ME!"
> 
> So... Because Uber lies, you can definitively tell me he drove for them? LOL


Show us on the doll where your Uber driver touched you...


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

JimS said:


> Do you actually use Uber? Do you know how the app works? You put in a request, put in the destination, then you forget about it. You don't pull your phone out of your pocket immediately following an assault and determine who it was that attacked you. You make your way to a friendly place and eventually show your phone to a cop and say "THAT POS ATTACKED ME!"
> 
> So... Because Uber lies, you can definitively tell me he drove for them? LOL


Lol no one said anything about pulling out your phone directly after an attack... just it was stupid you used the "I have to find a pencil" as an argument.. and now your argument is getting worse with "do you use Uber"..

And I can't tell you he drove for them because that data somehow is missing... but how can you say he was a cab driver if you can't tell either?.... oh alright.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> Google is your friend. Feel free to do some research. Your results will tell us how honest you are.


If you had Googled it you would have linked it. I'm not going to do your research for you.


----------

